# Sunrise and Snowdrop Express: 18th Feb 2012



## Philip Whiteman (26 Sep 2011)

*Sunrise Express and Snowdrop Express Audaxes* 


*.... the Audax that always sells out!*


You were told here on CycleChat first. This Beacon event always sells out well in advance of the closing date (yep, that sounds like marketing hype but it is true). 


The Sunrise and Snowdrop will help you blow out those winter cobwebs, get some winter training or merely enjoy a leisurely ride through the crisp and hopefully sunny weather. The routes start at Hartlebury in North Worcestershire and head off to circuit the Vale of Evesham 


This is a popular audax with around 240 riders and only one of a few at this time of year. So make sure you book a place as soon as you can, you can do this _online _and for only £7 (£5 for AUK, BC or CTC members).


*Full Details:*
*
http://www.beaconrcc...ress/index.html


The Events - Saturday 18th February 2012*

Our two events, the Sunrise Express and the Snowdrop Express, are both 123km in length and they follow the same route, but travelling in opposite directions. The start times are staggered as follows to give riders a choice and to ease congestion at the HQ.

Sunrise Express. 08.30. 123km clockwise

Snowdrop Express. 09.00. 123km anti-clockwise 


*How to Enter

*Via Paypal from the AUK & Beacon RCC website or by downloading the snail mail entry form from AUK. 


*The Route:*


Resized to 63% (was 640 x 867) - Click image to enlarge






*NB. *Muggins, Philip Whiteman has also agreed to host the Kidderminster Killer along with a brand new 120km audax next year too on 18th August 2012.


----------



## Banjo (27 Sep 2011)

I did the Snowdrop this year. Great ride mostly on quiet roads. Well organized , easy to follow route sheet. Would recommend it.


----------



## BrumJim (3 Oct 2011)

Would recommend the coffee cake at the Evesham stop.
Great start to the cycling year.
Will be on it, unless it clashes with ski-ing.


----------



## Philip Whiteman (27 Oct 2011)

Nearly fifty entries and we still have four months until the event. Still time to get to your entries in but do not leave it too late.

If you are interested in an independant review of the Sunrise and Snowdrop Express, take a look at the following blog:

http://ade2010lejog.wordpress.com/2011/02/19/snowdrop-express-audax/


----------



## Philip Whiteman (6 Dec 2011)

This 250 strong event is now two thirds full. Don't leave it too late to enter.


----------



## BrumJim (1 Jan 2012)

Right, booked up for the Snowdrop (later, 9:00 start).

Who else here is signed up?


----------



## Norry1 (1 Jan 2012)

Probably going on hols that date and will know shortly. If not I will get it booked, good fun last year. As I recall, it was your and my longest ride at that time 

Martin


----------



## BrumJim (2 Jan 2012)

Still is. Running and Leicester Tigers got in the way of any longer distances in 2011.


----------



## Philip Whiteman (10 Jan 2012)

Sorry, the event is now full to capacity with over 250 riders. The reserves list is also full and no entries will be accepted on the day. How the poor cafe will cope with so many be people will be interesting


----------



## BrumJim (12 Feb 2012)

Right, keeping an eye on the weather, and mindful of the fact that I haven't been able to put in the training that I put into this event last year, but anyone else on here doing this one next weekend?


----------



## paraffinlamps (18 Feb 2012)

Another well organised event , thanks to Philip and all at Beacon RCC . Yes that was a nasty little hill at the end ! Weather was errm interesting to say to the least as well ..


----------



## 172traindriver (18 Feb 2012)

paraffinlamps said:


> Another well organised event , thanks to Philip and all at Beacon RCC . Yes that was a nasty little hill at the end ! Weather was errm interesting to say to the least as well ..


 
Did you see the little joke halfway up that hill (pig hill). The sign stuck in the ground saying 'Nasty Little Hill' someone was having a good laugh.

We left the cafe at Evesham and it was raining, as we went over the bridge one of the lads punctured. As he was fixing it the heavens really opened up.

Funny thing the weather forecast was spot on, 9am - cloudy, 12pm - heavy rain, 3pm - sunny.
The sun came out for the last 20 miles and it was lovely when we got back to Hartlebury.


----------



## paraffinlamps (19 Feb 2012)

I did see the cheeky sign and the one just after that said something like " Dont push cycle up "


----------



## 172traindriver (19 Feb 2012)

paraffinlamps said:


> I did see the cheeky sign and the one just after that said something like " Dont push cycle up "


 
Didn't notice the 2nd sign, I was gritting my teeth. Very humourous.


----------



## Philip Whiteman (19 Feb 2012)

Glad you enjoyed it.

Anyway, a provisional finishing list, subject to AUK approval is now published at:

http://www.beaconrcc.org.uk/message_board/viewtopic.php?t=4577

Nasty little hill was'nt it! I am sure that the old curmudgeons would not have approved and that the silly signs would have breached one the many ridiculous AUK rules.


----------



## BrumJim (19 Feb 2012)

Hit the jackpot.

We were enjoying our cake and coffee at Raphael's, and were about to leave when we noticed a group that had taken a short cut across the river, rather than taking the bridge.

A quick glance outside indicated that they might have actually used the road, but wouldn't have noticed the difference.

10 minutes later , downpour was downgraded to heavy drizzle, so we left. Later the sun came out and we finished on a high.

Was spotted by 172driver, and Philip Whiteman (no, it was someone else who got the time wrong and arrived late...  )


----------



## 172traindriver (19 Feb 2012)

Philip Whiteman said:


> Glad you enjoyed it.
> 
> Anyway, a provisional finishing list, subject to AUK approval is now published at:
> 
> ...


 
Cheers Phil, quality ride, value for money, great organisation. 
Have done this before and if anyone else in the area reads this don't forget the summer audaxes or same time same place next year for the diary.
Did the ride with The Animal's little group (did txt you re. the ride) brilliant laugh even with the downpour, just added to the occasion.


----------



## DooBlood (19 Feb 2012)

A great ride completed again. This was my first ever audax back in 2010!


----------



## Speicher (19 Feb 2012)

BrumJim said:


> Hit the jackpot.
> 
> We were enjoying our cake and coffee at Raphael's, and were about to leave when we noticed a group that had taken a short cut across the river, rather than taking the bridge.
> 
> ...


 
A short cut across the river? Was that by the ferry?


----------



## AlanW (19 Feb 2012)

172traindriver said:


> Did you see the little joke halfway up that hill (pig hill). The sign stuck in the ground saying 'Nasty Little Hill' someone was having a good laugh.
> 
> We left the cafe at Evesham and it was raining, as we went over the bridge one of the lads punctured. As he was fixing it the heavens really opened up.
> 
> ...


 

What hill.......

Plus, while you daft sods were all stood out in the rain while he Nic was replacing his tube, I went down the road and stood inside that large fir tree.


----------



## AlanW (19 Feb 2012)

BrumJim said:


> We were enjoying our cake and coffee at Raphael's, and were about to leave when we noticed a group that had taken a short cut across the river, rather than taking the bridge.


 

I didnt think that the ferry was running?

Plus, even it was they would have had a slight problem. When you cross the river it then takes you onto the service road that goes from the main road to a Severn Trent Water works. This is a one mile private road that belongs to Severn Trent Water and there are gates at the main road end which would have been locked. So unless you had a key (  ) you would have to get the ferry back across again. The ferry is only of any benefit to the residents of that small caravan site, walkers and those people that want to empty there dogs without having to pick the dogs crap up afterwards.....


----------



## BrumJim (19 Feb 2012)

Speicher said:


> A short cut across the river? Was that by the ferry?


By the look of them, no they hadn't used the ferry either!


----------



## 172traindriver (19 Feb 2012)

AlanW said:


> What hill.......
> 
> Plus, while you daft sods were all stood out in the rain while he Nic was replacing his tube, I went down the road and stood inside that large fir tree.


 
Rumour had it you were impersonating a tree


----------



## robgul (20 Feb 2012)

AlanW said:


> I didnt think that the ferry was running?
> 
> Plus, even it was they would have had a slight problem. When you cross the river it then takes you onto the service road that goes from the main road to a Severn Trent Water works. This is a one mile private road that belongs to Severn Trent Water and there are gates at the main road end which would have been locked. So unless you had a key (  ) you would have to get the ferry back across again. The ferry is only of any benefit to the residents of that small caravan site, walkers and those people that want to empty there dogs without having to pick the dogs crap up afterwards.....


 

The access seems to be available to all - there's a path beside the Severn Trent site road ... we've used it to get to the ferry from time to time on club rides .. nobody challenged us (and no locked gates?) - IIRC it's 50p for the crossing, no charge for bikes! Using the ferry would knock about 1.8 km off the overall distance on the Audax.

For other anoraks in this part of the world there is also an interesting river crossing at the Severn Trent site at Strensham ... involves walking across a lock-gate carrying the bike, but very doable - chops off a chunk of the distance from Evesham to Upton, bypassing the main road through Perhsore.

Rob


----------



## Beaker39 (20 Feb 2012)

Excellent ride on Saturday. Did the Sunrise this year instead but seemed harder (or possibly my fitness isn't as good as it was!). It was well worth getting up at 5am to travel down for but the only thing I didn't like was the "doorstop" bread at the end. It was verry difficult to swallow!!!

Anyhow, thanks Mr Organiser it was great


----------



## AlanW (20 Feb 2012)

robgul said:


> The access seems to be available to all - there's a path beside the Severn Trent site road ... we've used it to get to the ferry from time to time on club rides .. nobody challenged us (and no locked gates?)


 
I actually work for Severn Trent and I was based at the Evesham site for about six months until I managed to escape a couple of years ago. The road is actually classed as a private road as it belongs to STW. Although as well as STW employees, I understand that the owners of the caravans also have keys to the gates. The problem is that the locals seem to think that they have right of way to use that road, and despite many efforts by STW to secure the road with fencing, it just gets getting ripped down every time. Plus what makes matters worse, the caravan owners don't always lock the gates either going in or out!


----------



## 172traindriver (20 Feb 2012)

AlanW said:


> I didnt think that the ferry was running?
> .....


 
A quick visit to the Hampton Ferry website, shows that the service isn't currently running, and re-opens in the spring


----------



## Speicher (20 Feb 2012)

When I have walked along the river bank, from the direction of the "new" bridge, towards Raphael's cafe, I am sure I have seen the ferry in operation. Possibly only "on demand" ie when the owner choses to do so. For readers outside Worcestershire, the "Ferry" is a small rowing boat on a chain.

The "new" bridge to which I refer, has been called that since it was built oh in about 1955. There are plans for the "new" bridge to be replaced.


----------



## Philip Whiteman (27 Feb 2012)

And here are Rob's photographs of the event - although I think he must have air brushed out the rain

*http://tinyurl.com/77gmf4r*


----------



## BrumJim (27 Feb 2012)

What does that bloke on the left think he's doing?


----------

